# Kitchen corner drawer base plans



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

I have only been able to find one set of plans for a corner drawer base online.

http://www.blum.com/us/en/02/20/40/

Seems it could be done better?

Any one know of any other corner drawer base plans online? Free is always best. JIm


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

What exactly are you looking for? Your other thread received some answers. If you need some details other than how to make a box and add drawers, make a drawing of the location, and what is next to it on both sides.


















.


----------



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

Doing research, asking questions. I might be able to build a simple box and add drawers. 

Now I have a dishwasher and stove a small cabinet for holding a fly swatter and two blind corners. The blind corners are a waste of space. Seems like the space could be better utilized?

Move the stove and dishwasher a bit and see how others have handled the corners. Someone always has a better idea!

JIm


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jjrbus said:


> Doing research, asking questions. I might be able to build a simple box and add drawers.
> 
> Now I have a dishwasher and stove a small cabinet for holding a fly swatter and two blind corners. The blind corners are a waste of space. Seems like the space could be better utilized?
> 
> ...


It's like I described in my other post. The cabinet to your left has a dead corner on the left, and the one on the right has it to the right. Without moving the appliances, you could just have a single shelf cabinet, but an open side to access the dead corner. 








 







.


----------



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for the response and hope you had a good Thanks Giving.

The present left and right corners are accessible, if I get on my knees and crawl into the cabinet.

Moving the stove and dishwasher a few inches does not appear to be a big issue, which would free up enough space for corner drawer base's.

I looked at commercially available drawer bases for ideas and they leave a large amount of unaccessable space. It would still be far more usable space than I have.

The Blum plans, while usable also leave a large amount of dead space. Also seem overly complicated for a simple cabinet. 

I've attached a crude sketch of what I am thinking about. JIm


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jjrbus said:


> Thanks for the response and hope you had a good Thanks Giving.
> 
> The present left and right corners are accessible, if I get on my knees and crawl into the cabinet.
> 
> ...


So, it was an "angled" corner drawer base. No way around the dead space with that configuration.


















.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

I think anything is going to waste space with the exception of corner cabinets with double-hinged doors. I think you'd need to move your appliances by more than a few inches for that to work though.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

There are a bunch of solutions to blind corner cabinets. 
https://www.google.com/search?q=bli...YConykQe1k4DABw&ved=0CFUQsAQ&biw=1902&bih=940


----------



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. I have looked at the options for corners and decided that the angled 
drawer corners would work best for me. They also look like they would be fun to build. Unfortunately I am finding no plans for them?

Jim


----------



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

This is the idea at the moment. Building the base cabinet as one cabinet. It must be built shorter than the width of the room as it needs to be rotated in the room to fit. How much shorter??

This will leave dead space, but far less useless space than I have now.

I will need long drawer slides, what is a good source for them?

Am I missing anything? JIm


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would make them as loose cabinets. They may be narrow enough to work. If they are made with a loose toe kick they would be 30½" tall. That might do it.


















.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I would take CM's advice and make it in sections, however if you wish to make it in one piece the formula is:

Square root of width between walls squared minus depth of cabinet squared.

Example:

space between walls = 96"

Cabinet depth = 24"

96 X 96 = 9216

24 X 24 = 576

9216 - 576 = 8640

Square root of 8640 = 92.951 or 92 15/16"

For a stand up bookcase substitute ceiling height for space between walls.


----------



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

Well thank you very much Frank! I have 10" (room is 9'11") piece of paper and a 10X2" piece and trying to figure it out that way. I should have taken math instead of typing in HS! I could not resist though, there was only 2 guys in the typing class.
JIm


----------



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

After much web searching with little result, this is the route I decided to go. This is 2 cabinets, divided at the left hand angle, I will build as one then separate for installation.

As a non craftsman the angles are very challenging. JIm


----------



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

I missed something, the photo did not upload?


----------

